# ID Help with 2 Bottle Marks



## psgen (May 17, 2007)

Hey everyone:
  I could use some help identifying the bottle makers who used these marks....and when they might have been in use..... Thanks in advance.........Forgive the crude drawings art isn't my strong suit....


----------



## calamintyjane (May 29, 2007)

if you can post more info about the dates around the marks, maybe i can help narrow down the dates


----------



## cobaltbot (May 29, 2007)

Jennifer,  Most of the time the one with the I in the middle will have a one or two digit date to the right of the symbol.  Generally a single digit without a period after it is from the 1930's, i.e. a 3 would be that the bottle was made in 1933.  If it has a period then it would be from the 1940's.  After the 40's they started to use two digit dates, i.e. 57 would be 1957.  The number to the left of the symbol was a code for the bottling plant, this will tell you where it was made and also help in dating.  You can see these codes at this website:
http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/owens.html


----------



## SmallTownGirl (May 29, 2007)

This is a quote from    http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 "Diamond superimposed over an oval [letter O] and an I..............Owens-Illinois Glass Company, Toledo, OH (head office) and other plant locations (1929-to date). Two examples of the mark are shown here. This mark was used from 1929 (possibly not actually engraved on molds until early 1930) up to c.1957. As there was a gradual changeover to the 'new' trademark (with the diamond removed) which occurred over a period of four or five years (beginning in 1954), some bottle molds already in use were not re-engraved until as late as 1957 or 1958. (I have a soda bottle dated 1959 with this "old" mark!). However, after 1958 the great majority of O-I bottles carried the "new" trademark, which was simply an I inside an oval. (See "I inside an O" mark). On very small bottles, the mark may be indistinct and the "I" may be invisible, or just a tiny dot. On the typical bottle, there is usually a number to the left of, to the right of, and below, the trademark. (_Note_: This arrangement is the most commonly seen, but some bottles, such as liquor flasks, are marked in other ways and so are found with a different code configuration.) The number on the LEFT of the diamond logo is the plant code number, the number on the RIGHT is a date code, and the number below the logo indicates the mold cavity or serial number. Examples: plant code #2 stood for the Huntington, WV plant; "3" was the Fairmont, WV plant; "7" indicated Alton, IL; "9", the Streator, IL factory; "12" was Gas City, IN; "14" was the Bridgeton, NJ plant, etc. Some of the numbers have been re-used for other plants opened in later years, however. For a page with more plant code numbers, courtesy of Dick Cole (fruitjar.org), click here .
 Known as Owens-Illinois, Inc. since 1965, this corporation is currently (2005) the largest manufacturer of glass containers in the western hemisphere, with plants located worldwide. Owens-Illinois has continued to diversify in recent years into other types of industries, including plastic and metal packaging. Click here for O-I's website."


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

I believe in the old parable; Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today.  Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetimeâ€â€”

 Here is a great link to a bottle mark identifying site. 
http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 Welcome to the forum. There is much to learn in this historic hobby. This is a great place to filter it all.

 HMmmmmm, I guess smalltowngirl feels the same way. Good for her. 

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 29, 2007)

> I believe in the old parable; Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetimeâ€â€”


 
 taking a page from my book are we??[]

 HERE HERE! AMEN BROTHA![]


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

Yes Brother,

 Actually, when it comes to fishing, I say... Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day... teach a man to fish and you will have another man at your fishing hole.

 I suppose that could apply to bottles too but there are plenty to go around.

 Joel


----------

